# "generalized" as quality in HPI



## drashby (Jul 9, 2012)

In the following HPI statement, "the patient is complaining of generalized weakness and fatigue" Can generalized be counted as quality? 

Thanks for your in-put


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 9, 2012)

drashby said:


> In the following HPI statement, "the patient is complaining of generalized weakness and fatigue" Can generalized be counted as quality?
> 
> Thanks for your in-put



I would count 'generalized' as location (since it's saying that the weakness is occuring in the whole body, as opposed to a specific area), and fatigue as an associated sign/symptom. Hope that helps!


----------



## drashby (Jul 10, 2012)

Good thought, btadlock1. That was my initial thinking as well. 

WPS, my carrier, states we can not use generalized as a location. However, I felt is was the quality of the fatigue and weakness. I always thing of quality as an adjective describeing the cheif complaint. "Generalized", to me, seemed to be describing the fatigue and weakness. 

Thoughts? Arguments?


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Jul 11, 2012)

generalized seems to me to be describing the location, all over the body.  I would not consider it quality since it does not describe HOW the patient feels but where they feel it.


----------



## sateeshtv (Jul 14, 2012)

I would prefer taking "generalised" as quality. Generalised wekness refers to weakness throughout the body. It doesn't refers to a particular body part.So we can't consider for location


----------

